# Necton diner..norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Oct 18, 2016)

I had always been curious about this place.and having trying it several times.i heard earlier in the year it was open.so visited one evening.but time was getting on and I rushed it a bit.so a few weeks back with a few hours free I went back.just having a relaxing wander around taking photos.the cafe is quite noticeable as you drive past it with its tower.once a busy stop for travellers and truckers alike it for some reason did not survive.considering its size it does surprise me.maybe the service went downhill.there is also a small bed and breakfast part upstairs.and a garage what went on to become a commercial sales place.that has gone too.the whole site has been sold now.to be developed but nothing has happened yet.surprisingly as well it ain't been smashed up yet.


----------



## shatners (Oct 18, 2016)

Cracking Mikey... I drove past this on the way back from RAF Barnham but the sun was setting so I couldn't stop


----------



## smiler (Oct 18, 2016)

you've got an eye for a good pic Mikey, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Bones out (Oct 18, 2016)

I drive past this most days now and I had to chuckle because Monday evening I saw a tripot and a bum sticking out the window . ..... Another turd well polished there Mikey !


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 18, 2016)

Thank you all.shame you could not get time shatners.it's a little way out from barnham though...it was not my bum bum on Monday night mate I was driving back from Scotland


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 18, 2016)

When I went months ago walking around it seemed part of a zombie film  think that's why I liked it so much.
Nice shot of the coco-cola fridge


----------



## HughieD (Oct 18, 2016)

Fab attention to detail Mikey. Loved that.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 19, 2016)

Superb stuff, Mikey. I liked the derelict petrol station and the multi-coloured floor tiles in the cafeteria.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 19, 2016)

Thank you.it certainly has that zombie feel to it.I think a short horror movie was made here once


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 19, 2016)

Cracking images,you've caught it spot on.


----------



## The Wombat (Oct 19, 2016)

Excellent work Mikey 
That exterior almost has a 'Route 66' look about it


----------



## Ipcre55 (Oct 24, 2016)

I've driven past this place several times over the years and I have also seen it in a film called "The Goob" not long ago.


----------



## JJ0063 (Jan 28, 2017)

I know this place well. Weird for me as I remember going to the chip shop on a Friday night to get tea! I also strangely recognise the hand writing on the 'baby change area' as I went to school with the previous owners daughter who would've painted it! 

I also know the last tenants who lived in the flat at the top, surprisingly it was still being lived in until they moved out around 6 years ago. The cafe shut before the tenants moved out a year or so later.

Growing up in Necton I can even remember going to the Q8 petrol station & filling up our Sierra with 4star!


----------



## skankypants (Jan 29, 2017)

Nice to see something diffrent like this,good stuff pal


----------

